# Colorado Passes Law to Allow Private Sale of Power to Electric Car Owners



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

For around $5,000, anybody with property and access to electricity can install an EV charging station, and a market for $1-an-hour battery charging probably will emerge.

More...


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Sad that you need a law passed to sell something you own


----------

